# Lone Female Hitchhikers



## drea99

Hey, I am planning on traveling once spring comes back around. I will most likely start by hitching my way out of town and see what happens from there. I am planning on going alone, possibly with a dog. Is it really that unsafe for a girl? Everyone is telling me to bring a dude with me, but I don't want to feel like anyone is there to be holding my hand. I am very independent and capable and I often prefer to do my own thing. Of course I would need to be smart about getting rides and what not. I am just wondering if any lone travelers could share any sort of dangerous experiences they came across and what they did to get out of it? Also, I would consider bringing someone along with me if we were compatible, but preferably, I would want to do my own thing.


----------



## wizehop

People do it, just trust your gut when it comes to accepting rides. I know lots of girls who have been all over the globe alone and been just fine. All sorts of things happen on the road, most of which you cant predict (no scense in shelling out too many horror stories), but to be honest the world isn't half as bad a place as some would make you think. If you have half a head on your shoulders you'll be fine.


----------



## Matt Derrick

I agree with wizehop I know plenty that do it with very few problems. Just have a weapon just in case (this goes for all genders) and don't be afraid to say no to a ride, or insist on being dropped off immediately if things get weird. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Rob Nothing

world isn't half as bad. but if you have half ahead.. you will be prepared.

ladies will get a ride quicker in any case, solely because you are less intimidating as a passenger.

best.


----------



## drea99

Thanks guys! I guess I needed a little encouragement. Yeah, some sort of weapon is probably a good idea.


----------



## landpirate

I've turned down more rides than I've taken. If they creep you out don't accept the ride.

You'll get picked up much quicker on your own.

I take a photo of their number plate and my location and planned destination place and time and message it to a friend that way if they don't hear from me at the alotted time they know I'm in trouble and have some clue where I might be. This might be over cautious but I don't care. You can also tell the person giving you a lift that you've messaged someone. If they're legit they shouldn't mind. It's good for them to know that you'll be missed if they mess with you.

But you'll be fine. Start out doing practice hitch hike missions round where you live and see how you get on. That way if it's awful and you hate it you haven't got too far to get home.


----------



## drea99

That's really smart. Taking a photo of the license plate is a good idea. I wouldn't even know how to turn down a ride, but i guess you gotta do what you gotta do if someone feels sketchy to you


----------



## tacology

Hit up the army surplus store in Kensington.. Good amount of knvies.. some with a seat belt cutter and stuff, could come across useful for hitching.
I also believe you won't get in shit for those kinds cus you can say it's a tool instead.


----------



## drea99

ooh right! i'll check that out.


----------



## spectacular

I've done thpusands of miles by myself no major problems except for a couple of gropy shit talking guys, one in Spain and the other in Pueblo, co. I don't know if I've been lucky or what but have known a few others with the same type of experience and a vagina. fear sucks as usual, too expensive


----------



## drea99

Yeah, I've head that the most dangerous things for a lady on the road is creepy guys :S


----------



## spectacular

drea99 said:


> Yeah, I've head that the most dangerous things for a lady on the road is creepy guys :S


Yep, this is the first year I've started traveling with it but a good can of mace. Only used it on raccoons so far.


----------



## drea99

Good idea


----------



## Kal

I have met plenty of women who have hitchhiked alone and nothing bad happen to them. But you must use common scence if you get a bad feeling or if someone says the wrong thing don't get in the car. I do this and I am a man. So be safe out there.


----------



## WanderLost Radical

Even as a guy hitching alone, I had experiences creepy guys, so you definitely should expect them. Like they say, always carry a blade on you, and trust your gut. 

Also, if you're like me, you get kinda mute when awkward stuff like that happen. So you might wanna prepare and practice a sentence like "Get your fucking hands off me and drop me off right now or I swear to fuck I'll hurt ya"

Or something...


----------



## Archon Haz

Most the stuf said here sums it up, I would just adivse that if someone sketchy picks you up, say that where ever they are going isn't far enough. Even if it is, even if its really far away. And if you only realize its a bad ride after you get in, you just say that you thought about it and that their destination is as far as you would like. Above all, when an interaction with someone sketchy, speak very forcibly. Don't know you, but most girls come off as mice and then people think they can push them in to things, speak loudly and confidently, throw in a few swear words and don't luck down while speaking.


----------



## drea99

Kal said:


> I have met plenty of women who have hitchhiked alone and nothing bad happen to them. But you must use common scence if you get a bad feeling or if someone says the wrong thing don't get in the car. I do this and I am a man. So be safe out there.



Thanks! I will try my hardest 



WanderLost Radical said:


> Even as a guy hitching alone, I had experiences creepy guys, so you definitely should expect them. Like they say, always carry a blade on you, and trust your gut.
> 
> Also, if you're like me, you get kinda mute when awkward stuff like that happen. So you might wanna prepare and practice a sentence like "Get your fucking hands off me and drop me off right now or I swear to fuck I'll hurt ya"
> 
> Or something...



Yeah, i know what you mean. I feel like i could get my way out of a situation like that just by bullshitting my way out. A blade or knife would be smart. I wouldn't be able to physically use it, but it would definitely work to deter anyone from getting closer.



Archon Haz said:


> Most the stuf said here sums it up, I would just adivse that if someone sketchy picks you up, say that where ever they are going isn't far enough. Even if it is, even if its really far away. And if you only realize its a bad ride after you get in, you just say that you thought about it and that their destination is as far as you would like. Above all, when an interaction with someone sketchy, speak very forcibly. Don't know you, but most girls come off as mice and then people think they can push them in to things, speak loudly and confidently, throw in a few swear words and don't luck down while speaking.



Thanks man! That's good advice.


----------



## Matt Derrick

I've already stated this in other similar threads, but just brandishing a knife will make any attacker reconsider their options, since nobody likes getting stabbed. 

It also doesn't take a lot of strength or skill to seriously fuck someone up with one, so you definitely CAN use it and I highly recommend having one, even if you only end up using it to spread peanut butter [emoji14]

Sent from my LG-H815 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## drea99

Haha exactly. Well i probably could stab someone, but i wouldn't want to fuck anyone up too badly. Mannnn i need to toughen up lol. thanks Matt


----------



## WanderLost Radical

drea99 said:


> Haha exactly. Well i probably could stab someone, but i wouldn't want to fuck anyone up too badly.



I dont think you wanna massacre someone driving you 60mph anyway ahah


----------



## WanderLost Radical

Matt Derrick said:


> I've already stated this in other similar threads, but just brandishing a knife will make any attacker reconsider their options, since nobody likes getting stabbed.



Id like to say that this is 100% true for creepy drivers, however, if you're being confronted by someone you suspect has experience with knife fights, don't flail it around. Take it out to use it. Right away. (To maim enough to guarantee your safety, you dont want cops looking for you for murder) You dont want you knife wrestled from you hand and used against you


----------



## drea99

Hahaha yeah exactly...


----------



## drea99

I'm still questioning the knife for self defense. i may just pick up some pepper gel if worse comes to worse


----------



## landpirate

drea99 said:


> I'm still questioning the knife for self defense. i may just pick up some pepper gel if worse comes to worse


I'd be worried about my weapon being turned on me. I live in the UK and mace and pepper spray and in fact most knives are illegal to carry so when a man once tried to attack me (not in a hitchhiking situation) I went straight for his eyes and poked them really hard and then kicked him in the balls and ran. Maybe not totally practical in a car but maybe think about what you can do without a weapon.


----------



## Daman45

landpirate said:


> I've turned down more rides than I've taken. If they creep you out don't accept the ride.
> 
> You'll get picked up much quicker on your own.
> 
> I take a photo of their number plate and my location and planned destination place and time and message it to a friend that way if they don't hear from me at the alotted time they know I'm in trouble and have some clue where I might be. This might be over cautious but I don't care. You can also tell the person giving you a lift that you've messaged someone. If they're legit they shouldn't mind. It's good for them to know that you'll be missed if they mess with you.
> 
> But you'll be fine. Start out doing practice hitch hike missions round where you live and see how you get on. That way if it's awful and you hate it you haven't got too far to get home.



Hi, I know I am a man. However, is it that easy to hitch hike across the world?


----------



## Matt Derrick

WanderLost Radical said:


> You dont want you knife wrestled from you hand and used against you



not to get all agro here, but i'm getting really sick of hearing people say this. the odds of this happening to you are about as good as winning the lottery and getting struck by lightning at the same time. i don't know who started this rumor/saying but it really needs to stop.

i am not aware of a _single _documented instance of this _ever _happening, so please, just stop saying it.

the only purpose it serves is to keep people from properly protecting themselves. knives are so cheap you can ditch them if going through an airport, any length under 4 inches is legal just about anywhere, and if you get in a confrontation, about 95% of the time you don't even have to _use _it, just show you're _willing _to use it and 99% of people will back off.

there's really no reason _not _to have a knife when traveling.


----------



## fruit is bad for you

I think it comes from, if carrying a knife, are you really prepared to stab someone or are you bluffing? If someone call's that bluff are you in more danger from your own weapon? There's a lot of ingrained human programming to overcome to actually stab someone. Also you've got proportional response, so if it was me or him going to die, I'd have no problem overcoming that and stabbing. If someone was being a bit creepy they probably deserve a smack, but not to get stabbed.

Maybe it's a cultural thing, I'd be more happy with a blunt weapon or pepper spray


----------



## spectacular

@mattderrick, as an inexperienced knife fighter I've had it happen twice... once in a play knife fight with sharpies instead of knives where the guy had me in a chokehold with the sharpie at my throat and another time in another play fight where this guy had me completely incapacitated. Both were def faster than me, I was taking it seriously, I just didn't have the moves


----------



## WanderLost Radical

drea99 said:


> I'm still questioning the knife for self defense. i may just pick up some pepper gel if worse comes to worse



Never had to use mace, but my friend's a park ranger trained to use bear mace, and he told me about how great mace really isn't... Can't use it when its windy, cant use it in close environments or at near range... idk. Mace doesnt sound that great when hitchhiking because you can't use it in a vehicule without macing yourself as well. And if your creepy driver is smart, he'll know that.


----------



## ev wood

landpirate said:


> I've turned down more rides than I've taken. If they creep you out don't accept the ride.
> 
> You'll get picked up much quicker on your own.
> 
> I take a photo of their number plate and my location and planned destination place and time and message it to a friend that way if they don't hear from me at the alotted time they know I'm in trouble and have some clue where I might be. This might be over cautious but I don't care. You can also tell the person giving you a lift that you've messaged someone. If they're legit they shouldn't mind. It's good for them to know that you'll be missed if they mess with you.
> 
> But you'll be fine. Start out doing practice hitch hike missions round where you live and see how you get on. That way if it's awful and you hate it you haven't got too far to get home.




^^^^ this is what I came here to say, down to the practice hitches just to get comfortable (also a great free way to visit friends and have someone waiting for you). Also don't get dropped off in dark / uninhabited places, make sure your phone is charged, and don't be afraid to refuse rides ever. Unfortunately I've had more bad experience with male travelers trying to come along to "keep me safe" than I have with bad rides. That's not to say they're all shady, I met my partner hitch-hiking and we've crossed the country five or six times together now, but don't be quick to trust anyone who comes on too strong. The other thing is that a lot of drivers want to ask you questions about your life, I usually stress having a good relationship with my parents and wanting to see the country as a way to appreciate its bounty (cheesy yes, but I've had some people that seemed creepy treat me as more of a human after this.) I've also called my mom on her "birthday" in the car with someone I was uncomfortable with, told her they were about to drop me of at X truckstop thats coming up in a few minutes and I'd call her back from there so we could talk longer.


----------



## ev wood

Oh also you'll want a knife as a tool, not just a weapon. Luckily I've only ever had to use mine as a tool and honestly I'd be lost without it. I prefer well made fixed blades because you can use the bottom of the handle as a hammering tool to drive stakes into the ground as well as the blade for cutting vegetables / packaging / picking my teeth / so many things. Definitely get a knife, and if someone refers to it as your weapon correct them that it is a tool.


----------



## WieselFlink

Once a perv truckdriver thought one of my best friends would pay for a ride with her body. So let'd just say force him to stop (anti-bear spray or o as if you'd consider to do him this "favor") and flee the car when he stopps. If he looks the doors :/ bad. But still pepper gel or something like that should give you enough time to flee the car if used after he stopped


----------



## rocket potato

having hitched 1000+ miles as a 22 year old chick: get their license plate, text it to a friend, including vehicle and driver description. i usually don't do this... but maybe i should haha.

***even better advice: once in the car, smile, give a "hey! you just made my day!" and, making sure the driver hears you, phone a friend: "hey sarah, just got a ride from a kind couple/trucker/family, i'll be in town in 4 hours, see you then!" regardless of whether that friend will be in said town. you wanna make sure the driver is aware that someone knows your whereabouts and is expecting you. 

also, you could ask what route they're taking; be familiar with routes you should be taking, so you'll know when you're heading to sketch backroads [[my girl-friend once had a dude drive her past a requested gas station onto backroads only to ask, 'well, uh, can i at least see your tits before you get out?' she vehemently said, 'no, get me the fuck back to the station.' which, luckily, he did.]]

weapons... aren't so effective if you're cruising at 70 mph, but perhaps if the driver pulls over! i carry a knife always for my peanut butter and apples! hopefully never for someone's jugular! 

that said... people are actually super awesome!!!


----------



## GhostRiderEvergladePanthr

Edit edit


----------



## Matt Derrick

Please ignore the above advice. Hitchhiking with a gun is a ridiculously bad idea and would only be suggested by someone that has no idea what they are talking about. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Kal

drea99 said:


> Haha exactly. Well i probably could stab someone, but i wouldn't want to fuck anyone up too badly. Mannnn i need to toughen up lol. thanks Matt


If someome messes with you fuck them up. I am a lover not a fighter but if someone fucks with me I fuck back.


----------



## Mankini

drea99 said:


> Hahaha yeah exactly...




Knife; Schnife. First, you have to pull it out yer pocket (deploy it) then you gotta figure slash or thrust. then pick a target ...then yeah, hope the person doesnt careen off the road into a tree or abutment...Rather than worry about edged weapons, pay strict attention to your finely tuned 6th sense. its there fora reason. people lost it because we put too much stock in 21st century tech and ''civilization''. practice using your gut instinct to :A Navigate in the dark B: Find missing items C: Figure out who's going to call or text you next. It sounds crazy but it can, and will, do these things and more. Start with a mindful breathing session, then close your eyes and sense. Dont think or feel: sense is much more primitive.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...nct-better-detecting-lies-conscious-mind.html



https://books.google.com/books?id=P...etecting threats through gut instinct&f=false


----------



## Wawa

Pretty much what others have been saying; go do what you want and dont worry too much. 

Out of probably hundreds of rides I've had two blowjob requests, three drunks, and one creep who seemed like a definate stalker type, and a lot of bad conversationalists... but no one who actually made me feel physically threatened. Some of these situations have in the long run made me more confident, showing me that just because someone is creepy doesnt mean they are dangerous. Both the blowjob guys seemed more embarassed then anything else when I turned them down.

It's my opinion, based on my own experiences and those of friends, that hitching really isn't any more dangerous for women in the US. I know people who have had pretty bad experiences, both male and female.... but few and far between.

On the otherhand, you'll have a huge advantage getting rides. People who dont normally pick up will stop for a woman alone. I don't necessarily like that its that way, but its nice to get rides. 

Sent from my SM-G906L using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Matt Derrick

Mankini said:


> Knife; Schnife. First, you have to pull it out yer pocket (deploy it) then you gotta figure slash or thrust. then pick a target ...then yeah, hope the person doesnt careen off the road into a tree or abutment...Rather than worry about edged weapons, pay strict attention to your finely tuned 6th sense. its there fora reason. people lost it because we put too much stock in 21st century tech and ''civilization''. practice using your gut instinct to :A Navigate in the dark B: Find missing items C: Figure out who's going to call or text you next. It sounds crazy but it can, and will, do these things and more. Start with a mindful breathing session, then close your eyes and sense. Dont think or feel: sense is much more primitive.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...nct-better-detecting-lies-conscious-mind.html
> 
> 
> 
> https://books.google.com/books?id=P...etecting threats through gut instinct&f=false



I think i understand what you're trying to say here, but this is some serious bullshit advice. 

Since this is the second bit of stupid-as-shit advice to pop up in this thread I'm verbally warning folks to keep their posts serious and and ridiculous bs like 'fuck a knife, use your mind' and 'take a gun' are going to get warnings issued. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## wizehop

UMMMM and lets keep in mind that not just girls have to deal with creepy dudes/people...It just comes with the territory. I've had plenty of bad sexual encounters in my younger days (was cuter then) while hitching. Things happen and you deal with them as they unfold. The one thing travelling will teach you is just how bad ass you really are.
Lets also keep in mind that a lot of these things you may worry about happening on the road can actually in fact happen anywhere. So if you've managed with life so far, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Desert

From my personal experiences, the creepiness is more likely to unfold when people are offering short rides. Though, I don't know if that is a good judge, I tend to stay away from them. I look for eye contact and whether their vehicles are clean. Cleaner and more organized people tend to be a lot more respectful but that is not always the case. The longer you travel, the more in tune you will become to odd behaviors. 

Of all the rides I have taken, I have never been touched inappropriately but I have been propositioned on multiple occasions. Granted, I am a male who is over six feet tall, covered in a gnarly beard and dreadlocks. Not to mention I carry a knife in both pockets, a hatchet, multiple saws and people tend to find me friendly, yet slightly intimidating. All of the "gentlemen" who have offered rides for sexual favors were traveling alone and in dirty ass vehicles.

If something seems off, GET THE FUCK OUT OF THE VEHICLE. Your instincts have been honed to recognize certain behaviors in humans and when they go off, best trust that something is wrong and bail. Better to be picked up on the shoulder by Highway Patrol then risk something terrible happening to you. Best of luck and safe travels.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

That is exactly what people told me, and yet here I am, all in once piece. I made it across country and I'm still hitching around 

There's definitely been times when I was uncomfortable, but nothing I couldn't handle. I carry a hunting knife and pepper spray visibly on my belt, I've never had to use either in self defense. I mostly use the knife for odd jobs, farm work, and craft projects 

Sometimes, people will be creeps. I've had two guys assume that I was so desperate I might prostitute myself to them. I laughed in their faces. There was also a man who tried to lure me into his house in Bloomington, Indiana. Trust your gut.

BUT, don't let that scare you off. That was the absolute worst of it all the way across the country, at least as far as creeps go. I've had overwhelmingly positive experiences catching rides. I've met so many interesting people and seen a side of the human condition I never would have if I were cooped up on a bus.

The media tends to blow up tragedies in order to satisfy public bloodlust, but we are actually living in one of the safest eras of all time.

Yes, this is a risky way to travel, but not even remotely as risky as the old news media dinosaur would have you believe. The boogey man exists, but he is on the retreat, statistically. 


From one lone lady-traveler to another; if leathertramping is in your heart, go for it. Don't let anyone talk you out of it. Give it all you've got. 
Trust me, it's worth it.


----------



## atlastalias

Don't do it. I'm male and I won't even do it. What you need to do is link up with some or a stable train rider. Don't even consider hitchhiking alone. 


OTE="drea99, post: 212272, member: 16781"]Hey, I am planning on traveling once spring comes back around. I will most likely start by hitching my way out of town and see what happens from there. I am planning on going alone, possibly with a dog. Is it really that unsafe for a girl? Everyone is telling me to bring a dude with me, but I don't want to feel like anyone is there to be holding my hand. I am very independent and capable and I often prefer to do my own thing. Of course I would need to be smart about getting rides and what not. I am just wondering if any lone travelers could share any sort of dangerous experiences they came across and what they did to get out of it? Also, I would consider bringing someone along with me if we were compatible, but preferably, I would want to do my own thing.[/QUOTE]
Dond


----------



## Mankini

iflewoverthecuckoosnest said:


> That is exactly what people told me, and yet here I am, all in once piece. I made it across country and I'm still hitching around
> 
> There's definitely been times when I was uncomfortable, but nothing I couldn't handle. I carry a hunting knife and pepper spray visibly on my belt, I've never had to use either in self defense. I mostly use the knife for odd jobs, farm work, and craft projects
> 
> Sometimes, people will be creeps. I've had two guys assume that I was so desperate I might prostitute myself to them. I laughed in their faces. There was also a man who tried to lure me into his house in Bloomington, Indiana. Trust your gut.
> 
> BUT, don't let that scare you off. That was the absolute worst of it all the way across the country, at least as far as creeps go. I've had overwhelmingly positive experiences catching rides. I've met so many interesting people and seen a side of the human condition I never would have if I were cooped up on a bus.
> 
> The media tends to blow up tragedies in order to satisfy public bloodlust, but we are actually living in one of the safest eras of all time.
> 
> Yes, this is a risky way to travel, but not even remotely as risky as the old news media dinosaur would have you believe. The boogey man exists, but he is on the retreat, statistically.
> 
> 
> From one lone lady-traveler to another; if leathertramping is in your heart, go for it. Don't let anyone talk you out of it. Give it all you've got.
> Trust me, it's worth it.




YES!!! Glad someone FINALLY called America on its Death Cult. The tabloid media, entertainment industry, war department, and the public combine to formulate an idolization of Moloch. 

Cops are the High Priests of this Death Cult: in that they are the ones who literally sacrifice the Vestals to Moloch. In order to justify their dark Faith, they have their partners in the popular media broadcast images of car and plane accidents, child abductions or ''amber alerts''; murders; animal cruelty; and evreything else disgusting...until disgust is our natural reflex towards humankind.
Yes, there are weirdos and freaks out there. But I havent met em. The people who give me rides have been kind and helpful, even if a little freaky now and again.


----------



## xpolx

I hitch loads on my own and ride solo trips on my bike heaps tone honest I do carry a one handed opening knife and I'm prettgyhanxy with a u lock I'm also trans with h can make things interesting but I think the best ally I have is my dog he's really calm but super protective


----------



## Johnny Maddox

drea99 said:


> Thanks guys! I guess I needed a little encouragement. Yeah, some sort of weapon is probably a good idea.


Bear mace. Taking out a knife would really escalate things. Especially here in USA where everyone has a gun. But seriously...bear mace.


----------



## rooster831

drea99 said:


> Yeah, I've head that the most dangerous things for a lady on the road is creepy guys :S



trust me, as a guy i've had to deal with creepers and weirdos plenty of times

just say no no no no no no no till ya leave or ya gotta do something about it


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

Mankini said:


> YES!!! Glad someone FINALLY called America on its Death Cult. The tabloid media, entertainment industry, war department, and the public combine to formulate an idolization of Moloch.
> 
> Cops are the High Priests of this Death Cult: in that they are the ones who literally sacrifice the Vestals to Moloch. In order to justify their dark Faith, they have their partners in the popular media broadcast images of car and plane accidents, child abductions or ''amber alerts''; murders; animal cruelty; and evreything else disgusting...until disgust is our natural reflex towards humankind.
> Yes, there are weirdos and freaks out there. But I havent met em. The people who give me rides have been kind and helpful, even if a little freaky now and again.



It drives me so insane when people say something like, "you're hitch hiking?! THESE days? Sure, people used to do that, but times are different and everyone wants to rape and murder and blahblahblah."

That impression is a result of a very hardworking 24/7 media task force. Hardly anyone knows this, but, statistically, violent crime is the lowest it has been in over 50 years. FIFTY. YEARS. I've given up throwing that statistic out in response because you usually can't get past the thick, chalky whitewash residue of Dateline Episodes and News as 10 horror stories. 

Again, there are crazies, you do need to watch your back. This is risky, but it's not suicide. If it's what you love, it's worth it, and you're probably safer than all those hitch hikers from the 60's/70's on a number of levels (cell phones, lower crime rates, etc.)


----------



## Mankini

iflewoverthecuckoosnest said:


> It drives me so insane when people say something like, "you're hitch hiking?! THESE days? Sure, people used to do that, but times are different and everyone wants to rape and murder and blahblahblah."
> 
> That impression is a result of a very hardworking 24/7 media task force. Hardly anyone knows this, but, statistically, violent crime is the lowest it has been in over 50 years. FIFTY. YEARS. I've given up throwing that statistic out in response because you usually can't get past the thick, chalky whitewash residue of Dateline Episodes and News as 10 horror stories.
> 
> Again, there are crazies, you do need to watch your back. This is risky, but it's not suicide. If it's what you love, it's worth it, and you're probably safer than all those hitch hikers from the 60's/70's on a number of levels (cell phones, lower crime rates, etc.)



THANK you!! 

There should be an activist group against shitty tabloid media.


----------



## OakTreeHopper

when you go to take a ride take a picture of car and license plate post to here facecrack or txt to someone with date time and destination


----------



## GoldenHorizon

I am female and am currently solo hitching. As far as turning down rides goes, I lie saying that as a rule I only take rides from women and send them on their way. No discussion. When I accept a ride I tell them I am meeting a friend at the destination and pretend to call said friend to let them know I'm on my way. I may even go so far as to pretend the friend wants to know the car type. Certainly it would be preferable to have a real person on the other end. I will also periodically mention how I am looking forward to seeing my friend just to remind them.


----------



## GoldenHorizon

GoldenHorizon said:


> I am female and am currently solo hitching. As far as turning down rides goes, I lie saying that as a rule I only take rides from women and send them on their way. No discussion. When I accept a ride I tell them I am meeting a friend at the destination and pretend to call said friend to let them know I'm on my way. I may even go so far as to pretend the friend wants to know the car type. Certainly it would be preferable to have a real person on the other end. I will also periodically mention how I am looking forward to seeing my friend just to remind them.


----------



## GoldenHorizon

I reckon folks have already touched on the phone call bit but I believe it is crucial and one should fake it if necessary. I am always asked if I am single to which I reply I have a serious boyfriend in a nearby place


----------



## creature

OK.. i'm going to chime in..

as [email protected] Radical,"prepare and practice a sentence like "Get your fucking hands off me and drop me off right now or I swear to fuck I'll hurt ya"

my experience, when i was noob, & would probably be inversely proportional, now, since i am an older noob, is that i had.. 2 solid same gender rape attempts, 3 solid grope attempts & God know how many shity fucking passes at me in the course of about 4 years.

this was male on male, so if there are any gender qualifications to be made, do your own calculations..
outside of that four years, & more passes, suggestions, declining of rides, etc, then i care to fucking think about.

maybe things have gotten better since the 70's & 80's.. i dunno..

ypu'll usually come away & just feel like shit, because you are proceeding with innocence & they prove the innocence is ignorance..


so.. you need to make sure that you understand innocence is hope, & that the measure of it is from you, & not what you receive...

& then the fuckers just need to die..
but that is another issue..

it would be nice if you could simply cause their existence to end, because the real turds are predators, and that is what they live their lives for:
gratification without concern for consequence regarding the welfare of others.

every single one of them deserves estinguishment.

men may be more damned.. i dunno..
i've seen heartlessness in all directions, for sure..

in any case, mace is cool, but i would suggest something (if it is not illegal), like a laser..
even a small dollar store laser, on a keychain, with one of the more narrow & geometric diffuser patterns, at about 3 feet away will blind briefly, & give you an extra moment or two to respond..

there are plenty of *higher* output lasers available, too, but the battery requirements are different.

if i get any questions from any of the mods about dollar store lasers & up-voltage batteries that fit, i'll do my best to find out.

in any case, most people are really cool, & i dunno what it is like to be a girl, but yeah.. rides from fucking creepers fucking suck..


----------



## creature

you know, @WanderLost Radical, i wonder if.. amybe the thing to do is say "well... let me think about it" & *then*, as they slow down, spray their fucking asses...


----------



## creature

GoldenHorizon said:


> .. I lie saying that as a rule I only take rides from women and send them on their way. No discussion...



that sounds like a pretty good way to deflect an unwanted ride..
i remember having to hem & haw & make up some some excuse which was subject to "well, that's where i'm going" or "i'll give you a ride there" or any other number of intrusions where you don't want to just scream at the "FUCK YOU!!!" after they keep prodding, & slam the fucking door, because you haven't learned enough that honest to god creepfucks should just decompose more or less instantly..

in any case, a good point of advice, and a good tactic to be memorized..


----------



## creature

BTW, Cuckcoo & Mantini, yeah.. there's not not as much danger as the death-cult-fear-control-comfort-addict-proceesed-goods-indusrio-normalization regime would have us believe, but the quantity is measurable & real... it is not as bad, by any means, as walking through a tweaker neighborhood, but it is about as bad as having to be prepared for mean, shitty dogs..

excluding bicycling from the analogy, it doesn't happen often that you actually have to defend yourself, but when the moment comes, understand that it will require action.

the human primate is an animal.. the human Being is another construction, entirely..

all the Beings are connected to their Assholes, but they are more or less able to detach, as required..

one thing everyone needs to carefull of is using fear as am accusative mechanism..
shit.. when there is only a moment or two to decide, favor fear if you truly sense potential threat..
"No discussion".

the only thing more dangerous than a human, and i mean this above even meeting a fucking wolf, i would imagine, is a goddamned shark, when you are swimming in 12' deep waters.

Sharks, at least, don't fucking lie.

the very fact that you are hitching, though, shows your courage, & though there may be sharks & cops & nay-sayers & creeps & shitty weather & times without food or money,


well.. yer doing it.

so the courage is already there, and so long as you have enough level-headedness, you'll be ok in the 'O Shit' department.. if you have (as i suspect) enough centered strength to remain kind & fair & generous, to your best extents that your simplicity and courage & faith & love allow,

you'll probably be aligned in such a way that you will be taught..

i dunno, but i suspect that Existence loves to continue itself, and that the phenomena of change is an expression of that..

if you love Existence, in such a way that you would rather give, that it may continue, if only by what little you give up makes what you give it to, more

then i suspect that your giving will be part of what keeps you Continuing,

because as much as we might like to believe more, all we can be certain of

is that the dead are fucking dead.

& that's ok.

Life is *enough*.

one life is way, way, way fucking enough.

so in giving, maybe we align with something that is better than all comfort..
better, even, than whatever insulation we can create that may keep all fear aside..

because we face fear..

we face it, weeping..

we face it, damning it.

we face it, hating it.

we face it, knowing it shall not leave.

we face it, despising those whom tell us it is a thing more valuable to flee

than letting it wash over us, & becoming where we are

because of it..

i hate fucking fear..

i fucking hate it..

but you know what?


----------



## creature

; )


----------



## todd

sharks scare me...


----------



## shibashakes

curious on your travels and/or how it's going, I am considering the same thing.


----------



## Koala

I'm a girl who's hitched solo a few short distances in the USA and quite a few thousand kilometers in Australia and have never really felt unsafe, just uncomfortable from the occasional suggestive dinner invitation/squeeze on the knee or driver touching himself cause "he wants to come out and play" lol. As soon as I feel uncomfortable I tell the person to let me out now and give them a little talk, usually on consent, so maybe next time they pick someone up they won't make the hitcher/girl feel as uncomfortable

As for turning down rides, I go with the "actually I'm looking for a much longer ride, I'll wait for the next one". Have never needed to argue it further than that.


----------



## drea99

ive decided to head out west once the weather warms up. for now im staying at a buddies place in toronto.


----------



## janktoaster

Hey my friend is stuck in Albany.. She's hitched before but is stuck it seems. She's nervous to hitch hike through the outback alone so she's looking into freights... Do you know anything about the lines out there?


----------



## WeekendWarrior88

The worst thing that happened to me, was I didn't get a ride until I laid on the side of the road, played dead, and an ambulance brought me to town. That was when I left an Ocala gathering, and the locals weren't going to extend any trust to me, because they saw me as a punk. Most expensive ride I've ever gotten. You would probably have better luck in that situation for me because there's plenty of creepy guys in florida that would stop and give you a ride. The other worst thing that happened to me is I got tricked into working for a gay landscaper that thought I was pretty. I lived and worked with him for 2 weeks because that's what I told him I'd do. It's like hanging out with a horny person that wants to get with you, just deflect their attempts, you should be a pro at that, right?

I had a dream that my friend was driving my truck recklessly, and I tried grabbing the shifter, it didn't budge, I tried pulling the emergency brake, it didn't stop the truck. After I woke up, I though, I should've just turned the keys to the off position, pulled them and taken them. You can literally shut down a vehicle this way and take control of the entire situation if you have a solid, full tang knife, a fierce look in your eye, and you watch every move they make. Also, on Buffy the Vampire Slayer, there was a creepy 'priest' that was murdering 'potential slayers'. He would have a monster attack them and chase them to the road, then he would pull up in his van to save the day, they'd hop in, and they wouldn't notice that the passenger door panel has been rigged to lock people in, and while they notice that, he'd pull out a wicked bowie knife, kill them, and dump them. Hope this helps you plan for worst case scenario.

So, that being said, before you get in, look at the ignition and the door that you would exit from and know that you can control those two things. Back seats have electronic child locks, so don't get into a car where you're outnumbered. And I always ask "how far are you going?" or "are you going to (name of destination)?" If they're going partial way, I decline. I'd rather wait for a ride that's going all the way than accept a ride that's going part way, and be dropped off at a terrible hitching spot (snow bank, no pull off, on a corner). When they stop to pick me up, I standby the door until they look ready for me to open it (courteously), I open it, and as I ask them if they're going to my destination, I glance around the vehicle.

Also, judge whether a vehicle is road worthy, street legal, and estimate how safe the driver is. If you walk up to the car and it has lots of cosmetic damage, this is a clear indicator that they don't care about how they treat things. Would you trust your safety in the hands of somebody that doesn't care about their own? Last year, I sold a truck to a friend, it was such a nice truck, and within a month, he trashed it. He rolled it over a snow bank, the tow truck crunched the cab and shattered the windshield, and left him with a bill, while it was still in my name. After that, I rode with him a few times, but I was always super nervous. One time, I drove that truck 1000ft down the road to get soda from the store, and I was scared, even though I was driving, I was literally scared of that truck, that used to be my favorite vehicle I've ever owned (which says a lot because I have a brand new dual sport dirtbike). Then one time, I took mushrooms with him, we went for a hike, came back to his house, and his brother came home and he was like "don't say anything!" and I was like "oh shit, oh shit, oh shit" freaking out. His brother came in and said "hey how's it going?" I was tense as concrete, and said "I need help!" and just before that, my trip was already taking a nose dive, I was thinking about death, and I though I saw it moving around me like an invisible snake wrapped around my head. My buddy got pissed at me when I blew my cover and he grabbed me and brought me outside, in the snow, I was barefoot, and he was like "we gotta go now!" and I started freaking out worse and worse and worse, I thought I was going to die, and he left me know choice, but to either run away barefoot, or get in that damn truck while it smelled like gasoline and vomit, and I just thought that God was about to shove me through the gates of hell. Anyway, the situation escalated, but while we were driving to a different location, I feared every moment that I trusted my safety in the hands of another persons driving. If I crashed, no big deal, but if I die 6 miles away from my parents house because I put too much trust in a person that doesn't deserve it, I knew I was going straight to hell, and that my parents would suffer because of it. So I just kept begging him "slow down, please slow down... SLOW THE FUCK DOWN!! oh god... s-sorry, I didn't mean to yell, just please, I don't want my parents to think they failed." Never going to take mushrooms again, not because I can't handle them, but because people can't handle me when I'm on them, people are too blind to the consequences of their own actions at this point of evolution.

Anyways, the point of that little story was. I don't trust my safety in the hands of people that are reckless, angry, rude, inconsiderate, or evil or ignorant of any sort. I require my friends even to display an indication of awareness before I even agree to visit them. That's a process I've had to refine, but it's worth it, rather than allowing my life to make the world a worse place because I died for the sake of frivolous thrills, before I accomplished any of my vision, or taught anything meaningful to anybody that may pass on the teaching to future generations.

Phew! Wow! I didn't realize I was going to dig up that skeleton.


----------



## tacopirate

^^Wow. That sucks.


----------



## WeekendWarrior88

Yeah, it did. I got past it though. I'm not going to taunt that invisible death snake ever again.


----------



## paterdot

I've dealt with maybe three creeps. Once I asked politely for them to pull over before I stuck them in leg, they seemed to be respectful. Dogs come in handy if you plan on a long walk or mountain camping. Regardless. I wish you the best and hope to see you out yonder


----------

